
How Apple created OS X - aespinoza
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/how-apple-created-os-x-1074740
======
fady
i was expecting something in more detail if you want a full in depth history
on the mac os x and how it evolved, i would check out "mac os x internals: a
systems approach"

[http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-Internals-Systems-
Approach/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-Internals-Systems-
Approach/dp/0321278542)

